# Grouper day



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Me and Jason decided to get together and fish again today we decided to try to troll with no knock downs for wahoo on the way to deep drop grounds came across some decent water temp got as high as 72 and as low as 67 .Was able to get our limit of snowys and unfortunately the scamp were chomping but due to closure had to release 7, also Jason caught 2 broom tail Sea bass a couple golden tiles and decided to get back early with a decent box.Fishing awesome right now get out when you can!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*I*

more pics


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice catch. I didn't realize scamp was closed. When does it open back up?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of very good eating!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch. I dont think scamp is closed


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yea buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*regs*

20 fathoms out closed yep sucks caught several nice Scamp and yes alot of people I know didn't know and bringing home


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> 20 fathoms out closed yep sucks caught several nice Scamp and yes alot of people I know didn't know and bringing home


This is one of those "hard to enforce" rules since it's not necessarily a federal closure. But, since you limited out on Snowy, it is irrelevant since Scamp are included in the grouper aggregate. Great Job guys!


----------

